# Beautiful sunrise , wish you were all



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Here enjoying a nice cup of coffee talking politics, maybe leave out the politics,lol.


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

You're in Australia? :smt082


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Not unless the flies have been airbrushed out.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

hillman said:


> Not unless the flies have been airbrushed out.


That's only on the west coast...


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Looks like the perfect sunrise. Be careful what you wish for. The mood here is a bit peckish this morning.
GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Looks like the perfect sunrise. Be careful what you wish for. The mood here is a bit peckish this morning.
> GW


Not to stray off-topic, but... I'd be curious as to your definition of "peckish" In England when I were a lad, it meant "a bit hungry" as in "I could use a snack" rather than eat a horse.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Ponce inlet east coast fla.
A little R & R.....elaxation


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> Not to stray off-topic, but... I'd be curious as to your definition of "peckish" In England when I were a lad, it meant "a bit hungry" as in "I could use a snack" rather than eat a horse.


Were you a lad in Birmingham, an ole Peaky Blinder. 
Of course you are to young to know about the PEAKY BLINDERS


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> Were you a lad in Birmingham, an ole Peaky Blinder.
> Of course you are to young to know about the PEAKY BLINDERS


No - I were a lad on South Coast, and tha's too young to remember Peaky Blinders thaself. I'm 59-and-almost-60, so I remember Teddy Boys.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

John Lennon, The Beatles' early leader, was in turn a Teddy Boy and art school beatnik, seemingly unsure which way to jump. Ringo Starr was less indecisive, becoming a full-on Ted in order to conform in the rough working class neighbourhood of Liverpool's Dingle area.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> John Lennon, The Beatles' early leader, was in turn a Teddy Boy and art school beatnik, seemingly unsure which way to jump. Ringo Starr was less indecisive, becoming a full-on Ted in order to conform in the rough working class neighbourhood of Liverpool's Dingle area.


Yup! We had some in Burgess Hill when I was about 10. Never any bother, but this WAS the South coast, so it was more fashion than attitude down there.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

The term 'peckish' is seldom heard in these hills, but when it is means being in a mood wherein irritation is barely subsurface. Seldom heard beause us Vermonters are famously even tempered. BTW them thar damned flies are not a West Australia specialty. I worked for a month or so near Sydney, and developed a pretty good Aussie salute.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

If we were all there, wouldn't you run out of coffee?


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

I'll trade with ya.......


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Bummer I missed it........ Those upside down sunrises are rare.........  :smt082


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I awoke this morning to some fresh snow. One of my coworkers made a huge mistake that I had to fix. It required me to be in a muddy wet ditch almost all day. I was so cold and wet I was actually shivering but I fixed it. Needles to say I would much much rather be where you are at looks beautiful. I wouldn't care how the sun came up or what political discussion was going on as long as I was warm and dry.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

hillman said:


> The term 'peckish' is seldom heard in these hills, but when it is means being in a mood wherein irritation is barely subsurface. Seldom heard beause us Vermonters are famously even tempered. BTW them thar damned flies are not a West Australia specialty. I worked for a month or so near Sydney, and developed a pretty good Aussie salute.


i wasn't quite sure of where I had come up with the term "peckish", but your explanation of it mirrors my understanding of its use. Thank you Hillman.
GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

hillman said:


> The term 'peckish' is seldom heard in these hills, but when it is means being in a mood wherein irritation is barely subsurface. Seldom heard beause us Vermonters are famously even tempered. BTW them thar damned flies are not a West Australia specialty. I worked for a month or so near Sydney, and developed a pretty good Aussie salute.


Weird how a term that obviously travelled Over The Water can change so much. I could see being marginally hungry would eventually make you bad-tempered (happens all the time) and that the term would morph to suit, but it's interesting to see it at work.

We must have hit Oz at the right time - no flies in Bris or in Cairns in June.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Crap.....now I have a kink in my neck from trying to view it as it should have been. 

I mean come on.....this isn't Craig's List where sellers post things for sale upside down.......:smt076


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SailDesign said:


> Weird how a term that obviously travelled Over The Water can change so much...


"Two nations divided by a single language." -W. Churchill

I'll check it out with the boffins in the aluminium labóratory.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Yup! Winnie got that right. 

I still think of the bonnet and boot on the car. And since the missus is a Brit, we tend to talk the way we grew up talking. 

However, we DO resist the opportunity to have Spotted Dick for dessert.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I misquoted.
It's actually: "Two peoples, divided by a common language."

...And I like currants, even in sponge cake.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I misquoted.
> 
> <snip>


That's OK - I misread.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

pic said:


> Here enjoying a nice cup of coffee talking politics, maybe leave out the politics,lol.
> 
> View attachment 804


Sorry bout the upside down photo, what the...?


----------

